# MR.HARLEYS girlfriend



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

MR.HARLEY has to go out with this girl

that of course unless you be in the chat at 9pm


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)




----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Look at what she's setting on...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn Craig I knew you like em big but shiet


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

lota rolls were you can stick it


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

My eyes, you fucked up my eyes


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

sorry mr harley,i could have picked any body,but with you everything is just a tad bit more hilarious


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

fishofury said:


> My eyes, you fucked up my eyes


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> lota rolls were you can stick it










Yep


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

nasty typhoon said:


> sorry mr harley,i could have picked any body,but with you everything is just a tad bit more hilarious


 Oh thanks buddy ..............
















and Why is that ?

I can hear the stool screaming from here


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

poor deck


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

> Attached Image (Click thumbnail to expand)


Is there a reason you would want to expand that.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

could you imagine that on the back of a harley


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

englishman said:


> could you imagine that on the back of a harley :laugh:


 did you mean on the back of Harley :laugh:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> lota rolls were you can stick it


 HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

whoa


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

fishofury said:


> englishman said:
> 
> 
> > could you imagine that on the back of a harley :laugh:
> ...


 How bout on top of you Mike









I will put this to rest and post a REAL pic of my girl :nod:


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> How bout on top of you Mike










I don't want to Enter The Dragon


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Harley really knows how to pick them


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Kory said:


> Harley really knows how to pick them











and







Typhoon :laugh:


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

hahahaha lol


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

:laugh: That's pretty funny...but Harley's real girl is HOT. heh :laugh:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> :laugh: That's pretty funny...but Harley's real girl is HOT. heh :laugh:


Thank you Sir ,









On your 18th B-day give me a call , Well get ya set-up with a Hot One , that'll make your ears turn red , "If ya Smell what Im cooking"


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

nasty typhoon said:


> MR.HARLEY has to go out with this girl
> 
> that of course unless you be in the chat at 9pm


 YAIKSSS


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > :laugh: That's pretty funny...but Harley's real girl is HOT. heh :laugh:
> ...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


 See if we can find you a Kate Beckinsdale Look-a-like out here in Los


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> That's pretty funny...but Harley's real girl is HOT. heh :laugh:


 i can testify on that two.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

my harley has a nice F150, too bad it isnt supercharged.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

tinyteeth said:


> my harley has a nice F150, too bad it isnt supercharged.


 he gonnna need an F350


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...










Sweeeeeet.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Thats just nasty, shes got the biggest underwear made on earth,and you still can see the crack of her ass


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

*COME CHAT YOU BASTARDS!!!!!!!!!!*-LOL BUT REALLY -come chat.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Harley is one lucky dude.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

nice girl there Harley....









that is a whole lotta woman.... i wanna see the booty... lol


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Harley likes them all shapes and sizes


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

DAMN , THATS ONE BIG BITCH,!!!!!!!!!!!,

lol the only harley that thing would be ridin on is in the back of the harley davidson adition ford truck, DAMN,

- some fat lady jokes include

- shes got more rolls than a bakery,

- shes got more chins than a chinese phone book

- shes so fat she would need to take an elevator to wipe her ass,


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

this thread was created why????

...- so people would come chat!!!!









if i was a mod this would be







lol


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

DAMN shes hot...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> this thread was created why????
> ...- so people would come chat!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats why your not a mod... Stop with your Chat Chat Chat sh*t in this thread.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

damn dude maybe people should come chat then.???
or the chat system be updated so you can see who all is in there.???









naw but really atlanta- read the first post. -no disrespect, but this thread was created to get pfury members into tha chat room.:nod:

and plz let me know asap, if i and others were out of line asking people to come chat?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> damn dude maybe people should come chat then.???
> or the chat system be updated so you can see who all is in there.???
> 
> 
> ...


 You have already created a thread in the suggestions forum asking Mike to asses the situation. Im sure you will get a response from him there. If you dont think he will attend to your resquest feel free to PM him.]

No hard feelings homie


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 9, 2004)

wow craig... i cant believe you're cheating on jen. now i know who's the mystery girl. haa haa lol

man that's big. she'll rock your world


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> this thread was created why????
> 
> ...- so people would come chat!!!!
> 
> ...


This thread was created because Nasty Typhoon thought it was funny. I do too.







The lounge was made for people who want to talk about whatever.

Thats why if I was a Moderator you would be

 BANNED:laugh:


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

so this is the real "shaved"?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

bambino is right,this was suppose to be a kind of a funny way to get you into the chat.

anyways.........


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

So what. He still doesn't have to act all IF I WAS A MOD. If he were a mod I wouln't ever visit the lounge no more.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

micus said:


> lol the only harley that thing would be ridin on is in the back of the harley davidson adition ford truck, DAMN,











Thats too funny :laugh:



> so this is the real "shaved"?


No its not the real shaved


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Well I *am* a mod, so this will have to stay open unless requested to be closed *by* the original topic starter.


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

id hit that....once in a lifetime chance man...


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

then id get the uhaul and take her ass back home


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

HAHAHA.


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

that looks like it tastes good


----------



## Drewzie (Jun 29, 2004)

ouch


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

DONT BE HATIN'










> This thread was created because Nasty Typhoon thought it was funny. I do too. The lounge was made for people who want to talk about whatever.
> 
> Thats why if I was a Moderator you would be
> 
> BANNED


oh check it out-



> bambino is right,this was suppose to be a kind of a funny way to get you into the chat.


aww damn..







i was right.








me and nasty typhoon worked together to get people in the chat with this thread and to be positive.- it went out of control and still, -nobody came to chat.









what the hell is this? every body gang up on a guy- WTF







damn.
guys even if i did get on that ''if i was a mod" tip,- who cares. i was just stating my opinion. -if you remember in alot of my earlier posts when i joined i stated that i exagerate on threads about 90% of the time.- when im serious ill sign the bottom with my name to seal it.

DAMN- mods if you dont like me please ban me holy crap. what have i done that is soo bad? i have never purposely crossed any of you. if i have, let me know.









ive met some cool people here @ p-fury, and i enjoy this site. i stick to the rules xenon has established,- only to see them broken by (no names) many people and even some mods on this site who enforce those same rules.

dang-









what is this my 5002nd post? damn









oh well,









go ahead and persecute me
















-







phill


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Mr Harley...awhile back I remember you were trying to get your g/f to model a p-fury tshirt. Did that ever happen ???


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

You take sh*t to seriously BAMBINO


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> only to see them broken by (no names) many people and even some mods on this site who enforce those same rules.


 The only time a mod has every crossed the line is when the member has done it first and they [the mod] used it as a last resort. In particular the rule they broke was to "respect all members." Other than that nothing else.

As for banning you?! We have no justifiable cause and we only using banning as _again_ a last resort.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> The only time a mod has every crossed the line is when the member has done it first and they [the mod] used it as a last resort. In particular the rule they broke was to "respect all members." Other than that nothing else.


that wasnt it.







but that adds to it.









atlanta- yeah so im a serious guy, - what.









whatever.- its funny when people start hatin.


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> poor deck


 LMAO, thats a funny gif


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

nasty typhoon said:


> tinyteeth said:
> 
> 
> > my harley has a nice F150, too bad it isnt supercharged.
> ...


 hes gonna need a tractor trailer


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> > The only time a mod has every crossed the line is when the member has done it first and they [the mod] used it as a last resort. In particular the rule they broke was to "respect all members." Other than that nothing else.
> 
> 
> that wasnt it.
> ...


 Chear up dude! All I ever see in your post are Sad faces and Glares.

Try this once in awhile.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> > The only time a mod has every crossed the line is when the member has done it first and they [the mod] used it as a last resort. In particular the rule they broke was to "respect all members." Other than that nothing else.
> 
> 
> that wasnt it.
> ...


 Why dont you just come out and say it instead of beating around the bush about it then?

Last I check we were all humans and we all make mistakes.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> Why dont you just come out and say it instead of beating around the bush about it then?
> 
> Last I check we were all humans and we all make mistakes.


-not happenin.











> Chear up dude! All I ever see in your post are Sad faces and Glares.


cuz alot (not all) of pfury members think its cool to gang up on people. and that is WEAK. yes this face does show my true feeling.-->









some peeps give respect to see it in return... and never see it. -when that happens they dont kick it very much, like they did or could have.

check ya own rules, and abbide by em.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> > Why dont you just come out and say it instead of beating around the bush about it then?
> >
> > Last I check we were all humans and we all make mistakes.
> 
> ...


 Are you trying to say I dont abide by a rule???







Please enlighten me...


----------

